# Sookie has popped!



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

We have babies, sookie my himilayan doe was mated to my self black buck Diesel am really excited to see what this pairing will produce, hopefully the starting of my siamese line.

It looks like we have all be pups (roughly 8) will post pics and more updates soon


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Exciting. Congrats.


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Ooh sounds really pretty.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

bit of a more accurate count today, looks like 10 pups, some with black eyes some with red eyes


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so does the black self carry a c dilution?

Cant waite for photos!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, Please keep us posted. I can't wait for pictures. I have a himi and am wondering what will happen if I breed her to my self black.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait for piccies  That's great news given that you lost Ivy and her litter earlier this month Debs


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Long awaited pictures:



















Am sure the self black does carry a dilution of the c gene but am not terribly great with genetics (am still learning a lot)


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo lovely chubby babes-Congrats!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like I have;
4 Black self (2 buck, 2 does)
2 RE Siamese (1 buck, 1 doe)
3 Himilayan (2 bucks, 1 doe)
2 Blue/Blue Burmese (1 buck, 1 doe)

so 11 in total, 6 bucks 5 does


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

2.5 weeks and eyes open - very pingy at the moment but looking gorgeous!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squeee! Blacks!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good! And..ooh...blue...


----------

